

Will China soon take the lead in mathematics? - tychonoff
http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2006/08/28/060828fa_fact2?currentPage=all

======
Hume
Not on the basis of this article it won't; this was about the Poincare
conjecture, Perelman and pettiness.

